# GM to spend $3.5B in Michigan under revised tax credit deal



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In other news, Tesla isn't allowed to sell their cars in Michigan. Michigan Tesla owners have to buy and title their cars in another state before Michigan will allow them to be titled there. Tesla is currently the second most valuable car company in the world (Toyota's number 1). Sounds to me like Michigan is backing the wrong company - they should be pushing Tesla to open a plant there.


----------

